# Darwin ne veut pas installer de ports



## tsing (7 Février 2006)

Bonsoir,

Je souhaiterais installer *honeyd* sur mon Mac Mini. Pour ce faire, après avoir googlé quelque instant, j'ai trouvé ce lien : http://honeyd.darwinports.com/ et j'ai pu y télécharger *DarwinPorts 1.2* que j'ai installé aussitôt. Puis, dans mon shell, j'ai tapé la commande : 
	
	



```
sudo port install honeyd
```
 suivie de mon mot de passe (comme indiqué sur le lien ci-avant. Et là : catastrophe h34r: 


```
mac-mini-de-cyril:/etc cyril$ sudo port install honeyd
Password:
--->  Configuring libdnet
Error: Target com.apple.configure returned: configure failure: shell command "cd "/opt/local/var/db/dports/build/_opt_local_var_db_dports_sources_rsync.rsync.darwinports.org_dpupdate_dports_net_libdnet/work/libdnet-1.10" && ./configure --prefix=/opt/local" returned error 1
Command output: checking for a BSD compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking whether make sets ${MAKE}... no
checking for working aclocal-1.4... missing
checking for working autoconf... missing
checking for working automake-1.4... missing
checking for working autoheader... missing
checking for working makeinfo... found
checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no
checking build system type... powerpc-apple-darwin8.4.0
checking host system type... powerpc-apple-darwin8.4.0
checking for gcc... no
checking for cc... no
checking for cc... no
checking for cl... no
configure: error: no acceptable cc found in $PATH

Error: The following dependencies failed to build: libdnet libevent
Error: /opt/local/bin/port: Status 1 encountered during processing.
```

Je me suis alors remi à googleler ici et là et... je me suis perdu  :lol: 
Saurriez-vous si ce problème peut-être réglé ? ...j'ai sans doute du oublier une étape par exemple. Je précise que j'ai acheté mon Mac Mini aujourd'hui et que je l'ai mis à jour en soirée.

Merci beaucoup pour vos lumières !! très bonne soirée.


----------



## avosmac (7 Février 2006)

Il faut installer les XTools d'Apple pour bénéficier des compilateurs (gcc)


----------



## tsing (7 Février 2006)

ahah, c'est donc ça !!! Merci je n'aurais pas deviné tout seul


----------



## tsing (7 Février 2006)

Bon par contre je viens de rééssayer et (bien que ça marche un peu mieux) ça ne fonctionne pas 
Voici le code :


```
mac-mini-de-cyril:~ cyril$ sudo port install honeyd
Password:
--->  Configuring libdnet
--->  Building libdnet with target all
--->  Staging libdnet into destroot
--->  Packaging tgz archive for libdnet 1.10_0
--->  Installing libdnet 1.10_0
--->  Activating libdnet 1.10_0
--->  Cleaning libdnet
--->  Configuring libevent
--->  Building libevent with target all
--->  Staging libevent into destroot
--->  Packaging tgz archive for libevent 1.1a_0
--->  Installing libevent 1.1a_0
--->  Activating libevent 1.1a_0
--->  Cleaning libevent
--->  Fetching honeyd
--->  Attempting to fetch honeyd-0.4.tar.gz from http://niels.xtdnet.nl/honeyd/
--->  Attempting to fetch honeyd-0.4.tar.gz from http://distfiles-od.opendarwin.                                                      org/
--->  Verifying checksum(s) for honeyd
--->  Extracting honeyd
--->  Configuring honeyd
--->  Building honeyd with target all
Error: Target com.apple.build returned: shell command "cd "/opt/local/var/db/dpo                                                      rts/build/_opt_local_var_db_dports_sources_rsync.rsync.darwinports.org_dpupdate_                                                      dports_net_honeyd/work/honeyd-0.4" && make all" returned error 2
Command output: gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I. -Icompat -I/opt/local/include  -                                                      I/opt/local/include  -Dsocklen_t=int  -Wall -g -c honeyd.c
In file included from /opt/local/include/dnet/os.h:31,
                 from /opt/local/include/dnet.h:12,
                 from honeyd.c:61:
/usr/include/sys/socket.h:99: error: two or more data types in declaration speci                                                      fiers
honeyd.c: In function 'honeyd_init':
honeyd.c:188: warning: unused variable 'on'
make: *** [honeyd.o] Error 1

Error: /opt/local/bin/port: Status 1 encountered during processing.
```

J'ai sans doute faux quelque part, du moins je l'espère. Y'a sans doute quelque chose qui m'échappe. Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Merci pour votre aide (non réglieable ) !


----------



## magazine-avosmac (8 Février 2006)

Et Fink, avez vous essayé de l'utiliser pour l'installer ?


----------



## tsing (8 Février 2006)

```
Et Fink, avez vous essayé de l'utiliser pour l'installer ?
```

Super : non, je n'ai pas tenté ça ! Pour être franc je ne sais même pas ce que c'est d'ailleurs  Il y a donc encore un espoir ^^

Là par contre ce qui commencais à me faire poser que honeyd était ininstalable sur Darwin, c'était la version : actuelement la version de honeyd est la 1.0, alors que sur le site de ports, c'est la version 0.4 qui est proposée, d'où peut-être, le problème (la version 1.0 étant plus aboutie et moins buguée sans doute).

En tout cas merci pour le tuyau, je vais essayer de creuser de ce coté


----------



## Thierry6 (9 Février 2006)

je pense que honeyd n'est pas supporté par Fink.

En plus, si tu choisis DarwinPorts, autant faire en sorte d'y arriver plutôt qu'au moindre problème changer de méthode car en deux jours, tu auras aussi arrété Fink..

quelle version des developper tools as tu installé ?


----------



## tsing (10 Février 2006)

J'ai installé XCode Tools version 2.1. En revanche, je n'ai pas installé WebObjects 5.3 car (outre le fait que je ne sache pas ce que c'est) ça n'a pas l'air d'être lié au problème d'installation de honeyd.


----------

